# Windows 7 constant freezing



## CryoScales (Mar 10, 2010)

Alright I just upgraded from my old Vista to 7, everything works as it should. I upgraded all my drivers, I even downloaded a registry cleaner to do it's job. Yet I still consistently have my PC freeze at random intervals. Usually the most inopportune time


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Alright I just upgraded from my old Vista to 7, everything works as it should. I upgraded all my drivers, I even downloaded a registry cleaner to do it's job. Yet I still consistently have my PC freeze at random intervals. _*Usually the most inopportune time*_


 Porn time?

But yeah sometimes an upgrade install kinda fucks up. Do you have the ability to clean install?


----------



## CryoScales (Mar 10, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Porn time?
> 
> But yeah sometimes an upgrade install kinda fucks up. Do you have the ability to clean install?



I'd rather not spend another 7 or so hours reinstalling 7 and then reinstalling all my programs just to fix a simple problem that sounds like it would take 5 minutes to fix


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 10, 2010)

fair enough just throwing it out there.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 10, 2010)

Couple things... for one, as Drunken Ace points out, upgrades are not really a good thing.  A few OS's can do them, but I would never advise it as upgrades often carry over legacy configurations, which can cause issues.

The other thing would be to try and do some diagnostics and find out if you can if there is maybe another stability problem at work.  I would suggest downloading a self-booting CD image of something like MemTest+ and using it to run some tests on the system for stability.  If it finds issues with the RAM or you get freezes while running it, that's not a good sign.  

If the system tests out fine, then you can also try booting it and running it for a while off of a LiveCD type OS and see if it remains stable - doing so eliminates the system's local OS, in this case Windows 7, from the picture.  So if things run stable on the LiveCD, then you've whittled down the problem to the OS.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 10, 2010)

...Vista --> 7 upgrade.

lol.

ToeClaws' suggestions sound solid, but failing that I'm still going to just sit here and laugh and suggest you do the clean install if it's a significant enough distraction for you.  Anything Vista ends badly, and it pretty much gives you the finger one last time with the upgrade.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 10, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Anything Vista ends badly, and it pretty much gives you the finger one last time with the upgrade.



*laughs* That is a statement made of awesome.  And yep - that's about it.  Upgrades in general are a pretty bad idea.  Upgrades on Microsoft OS's... very bad idea.  Upgrade from one of Microsoft's worst ever OS's... Nylak laughs at you.  There's only two notches up from that - making Nylak mad, and making Nylak cry.  If she cries, her tears will end the known universe.  Don't go there.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 10, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> *laughs* That is a statement made of awesome.  And yep - that's about it.  Upgrades in general are a pretty bad idea.  Upgrades on Microsoft OS's... very bad idea.  Upgrade from one of Microsoft's worst ever OS's... Nylak laughs at you.  There's only two notches up from that - making Nylak mad, and making Nylak cry.  If she cries, her tears will end the known universe.  Don't go there.



I don't remember if upgrading from WinME to WinXP had the same number of problems, or if WinXP just about nuked and paved and called it an upgrade.

Also, @Nylak: Sigged.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 10, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> I don't remember if upgrading from WinME to WinXP had the same number of problems, or if WinXP just about nuked and paved and called it an upgrade.



Oi... WinME, the _other_ failed OS from Microsoft.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 11, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Alright I just upgraded from my old Vista to 7, everything works as it should. I upgraded all my drivers, I even downloaded a registry cleaner to do it's job. Yet I still consistently have my PC freeze at random intervals. Usually the most inopportune time



It could be a driver you didn't upgrade, because you didn't know you needed to.  Check for new printer drivers, and usb device drivers for things hanging off your usb hubs.  Also, all of your plugins for IE will need to be updated to work with IE8.0.  This doesn't always happen when upgrading from IE6 or IE7 and can cause problems with random surfing lock-ups.

Also, the next time you attempt this type of upgrade, its always a good idea to boot a CloneZilla CD and make a snapshot of your disk to a external USB drive.  CloneZilla is the open source version of Norton Ghost and it works very well.  That way, you can recover back to your working image if something goes poorly.



ToeClaws said:


> Upgrade from one of Microsoft's worst ever OS's... Nylak laughs at you.  There's only two notches up from that - making Nylak mad, and making Nylak cry.  If she cries, her tears will end the known universe.  Don't go there.



Heh.  There's a Nylak/Chuck Norris joke lurking in there somewhere.



ArielMT said:


> I don't remember if upgrading from WinME to WinXP had the same number of problems, or if WinXP just about nuked and paved and called it an upgrade.



Different kernels and boot loaders, so I belive that anything win95x to XP/2K was a nuke and pave upgrade.




ToeClaws said:


> Oi... WinME, the _other_ failed OS from Microsoft.



It wasn't an OS...it was a MS Bob shell for win9x.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 11, 2010)

Heat?


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 11, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Heh.  There's a Nylak/Chuck Norris joke lurking in there somewhere.



*chuckles* "Chuck Norris and Nylak once met and shook hands.  The result was too much awesome.









Irreverent said:


> It wasn't an OS...it was a MS Bob shell for win9x.



Gah... even worse.  But... accurate. >_<


----------



## The Blue Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

Drivers. i am thinking. If you have an invidia card you may have to change the drivers. There new ones have been causing lots of problems.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Mar 23, 2010)

Working in the computer tech field myself, I say that if you cannot figure out the issue within reasonable time then formatting and reinstalling from scratch is the quickest way to fix an issue.  If anything at that point you have removed some major variables from the issue.  If it still happens after a refresh then you can pretty much confirm that some piece of hardware is not working correctly.  If it stops at that point then problem solved, it's not important to know anything else.  

Also shouldn't necessarily need to take 7 hours to do a refresh.  If you have epic amounts of data that you don't wish to move to another hard drive you could learn how to use the user state migration tool and perform what is called a 'hard link' data migration.  In that state your data will stay on your hard drive, and then you could clean your drive and then install windows 7 from scratch still.  Then use USMT to restore the data from your hard link data store.  Of course, experience with the tools help.  If you do a hard link data backup and prompt the Windows 7 install to format the drive then the backed up data would get deleted as well.  Careful.

Where I work if there is no guaranteed fix for a user's computer within about 15 minutes and it makes sense for the issue we'll usually do a reimage of a computer almost immediately.  Whatever the problem may have been this ensures that the user can get back to work as quickly as possible.  If we troubleshoot an issue for 2 hours and we could have reimaged it in 45 minutes with data backup... that's wasted time.  So I treat my own personal computers in a similar manner.  I'm not hesitant to re-install Windows.  I've become quite proficient at it really lol.


----------

